# The new additions!! :D



## Dolly1218 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure if I am posting pictures right, I guess we will find out! 





My 3 Indian Runner Ducklings





Snuggling with momma 





Phoebe-Fawn/White





Rachel-Chocolate





Monica-Black


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah!  Cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2012)

adorable, I love ducks


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

Ducks are so funny. I loved ours.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

Too cute. Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I will be posting more photos as they grow up, since I am a pictures fein!!


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cute .


----------

